# Multi-Layer Wide Screen



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

PureDepth Intros Wide Screen Multi-Layer Screen

PureDepth, developer of Multi-Layer Display (MLD) technology, introduced its first30-inch
wide MLD screen module with a resolution of 2560 x 1600, further expanding the range of
options for MLD technology. The technology was introduced by DRS Technologies at the
U.S. Navy League Sea-Air-Space Exposition in Washington, D.C. last week.

PureDepth MLD technology is an LCD layered, multi-dimensional (using real depth 
between two LCD panels) viewing innovation that enables users to simultaneously 
view two separate fields of data. By overlaying two or more separate image planes
within a single monitor, MLD provides true depth of vision that significantly enhances
the visual experience with faster response to time critical data, the company said.

DRS, a supplier of integrated products, services and support to military forces, intelligence
agencies and prime contractors, holds a license agreement with PureDepth to market and
supply advanced display systems to U.S. Army and Navy customers.

"Our MLD technologies span the spectrum from mobile phones to large screen formats,"
said Fred Angelopoulos, PureDepth CEO. "We were pleased that DRS, as it has done
with many other innovative technologies, introduced our wide-screen MLD technology
to the defense and aerospace industry."

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

Sounds like a step towards 3D television. Figures that as soon as I buy into HD, something better will come along. :icon_dumm


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

wisdom said:


> Sounds like a step towards 3D television. Figures that as soon as I buy into HD, something better will come along. :icon_dumm


Don't wait for "something better" or you'll never step up to HDTV.

Jump in now -- why dey yourself the pleasure of HD any longer?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

wisdom said:


> Sounds like a step towards 3D television. Figures that as soon as I buy into HD, something better will come along. :icon_dumm


Philips/LG has had a Lenticular 3D flat panel for awhile. I think it's cool but the demo display got some people with weak stomachs a bit....dizzy... 

AFAIK this is only being marketed to high end gaming companies and commercially for signage applications.

I have a pretty cool video clip of the demo model, but it is over a 100mb file size.


----------

